# Oranda goldfish with swim bladder problems



## dandries (Apr 6, 2013)

I have a goldfish with a minor swim bladder problem. Minor in that he can still swim up right but often floats upside down and has been floating at the top of the tank.

This happened after I bought a new filter for the tank. I test of water parameters of ink and the only thing that got high were the nitrates and never above 50. None of the other fish have indicated any problems and the nitrate are now below 20. 

My LFS recommended a Epson salt bath but said to Google the dosage. I did and saw a lot of different recommendations. Any suggestions on what the best treatment will be? I've tried feeding him peas. Now have him on a straight pea diet but I don't know how much he is eating.

Anybody have any recommendations?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

welcome to the forum

Unfortunately, swim bladder problems are common with the fancy goldfish with their deformities. I had an issue with the ones I had - I wonder if perhaps some degree of over feeding didn't contribute to their problems. If I had any success treating it, I would tell you about it.....

Hopefully someone will have more for you.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I've had issues with this and my fancy goldfish in the past. It seems every case is slightly different, so you might have to try a few things out before you find what works for your fish. For mine, it was switching to a higher quality food. Low quality foods have a lot of filler in them and those fillers can cause floaty goldfish. Try switching to a high quality pellet food like New Life Spectrum. If that doesn't work, then you will want to try gel food. Repashy is what I'm using now. 

As for the pea treatment, there are better methods. Try red lettuce or spinach. I've had better results with those than peas. Those are more similar to the green material that goldfish would normally consume and are better for GI tract.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I fed mine NLS. Peas didn't do anything. So, do you think the fish being overweight plays a role?


----------



## dandries (Apr 6, 2013)

I will try the other food. I had been feeding them Omega and Saki hikari pellets in the morning and frozen brine shrimp in the afternoon. My plate goes in the same tank get squash, cucumbers, or spinach and a goldfish eat that too.

I'm hoping my LFS has that food in stock otherwise I'll have to order it.

Darcy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dandries (Apr 6, 2013)

Last night my fish got caught on the intake valve for the filter. He lost some scales on one side but still seems to be okay. I have sent moved him into a 10 gallon tank with no filter but with a heater and and treating him with Maracyn 2. He still swims upside down. The only way I can get him to eat is if I hold him up right and guide him to food that's on the ground. I have been feeding him a mixture of Brine shrimp and peas. I have put letters in the tank but he has no real way of steering himself to get it and I haven't figured out a way to hand feed it to him.

I'm hoping the antibiotics will help him but I am really worried about him. I think this is more upsetting now because I have been working within everyday and he's been such a trooper. If he dies I'm really going to miss him.

Please wish me luck. If you have any advice, let me know.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Honestly the biggest thing I would be worried about is the lack of a filter. Goldfish are notorious for producing a lot of ammonia. You'll need to keep a close eye on the ammonia level in the tank and do water changes accordingly. I hope your little guy makes it through! Goldfish have such wonderful personalities!


----------



## dandries (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't plan on keeping him in a 10 gallon forever. Is a temporary measure until he recovers. There is no gravel or anything in the tank so I'll be able to keep it really clean while he's in there. I just checked on him (he lives at my office) expecting him to not be doing well. But he still kicking and he even ate some of the food that was at the bottom of his tank. I always feel as long as he keeps eating he's got a chance. When animals stop eating that signals that they've made the choice or they know if they're not going to make it. I will keep you updated.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

not to be a downer, but I've had fish eat up to their dying day.


----------



## dandries (Apr 6, 2013)

If that's what you say when you're not trying to be a downer, I hate to see what you post when you're trying.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

dandries said:


> If that's what you say when you're not trying to be a downer, I hate to see what you post when you're trying.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If I were to "try" I would tell you about my experiences with what you are dealing with. I've been there. I know it sucks. I also know that it's very difficult to cure. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

You can try making him a homemade "wheelchair" if you're up to the task. You can google this and see how they are done since I wouldn't know. It's basically a harness with a weight at the bottom to keep him right side up.
The downside is over time the harness can wear away at his slime and scales and make him sensitive to infections, however it will prolong and improve his quality of life. I do think they reach a point where there is nothing else you can do for them eventually.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dandries (Apr 6, 2013)

Well, sadly I made the decision to put him down tonight. He became really listless and wouldn't eat. I used the clove oil method which seemed really peaceful but has left me smelling of the clove oil. It's not an unpleasant smell but what it represents is nauseating and I'm beginning to hate it.

It seems so silly to get so upset over a fish. I know I did everything I could but he was such a trooper. I miss him. It's going to be hard looking at the tank tomorrow and see he's not there.

Darcy
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

